# Rip Rap placement in a pond



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

A friend of mine recently bought some property with a couple ponds. One is around 5 acres and puts out some beautiful fish. He is thinking about placing some rip rap along a portion of the shoreline to add another structural diversity.
My question is this… deep end or shallow, or does it make a difference?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

40yrs ago we put the rib rab shallow so the young fry had a place to hide. still today the bass cruise that area looking for a meal.


----------

